
A simple batch file for Windows which will launch your workspace - lokarda
https://github.com/sylver-john/BuildMySpace
======
Jaruzel
The downside of the code presented in the link, is that the batch script will
execute way faster than the apps can launch and will cause disk thrashing
which slows everything down. To combat this, I add a 'ping' entry to any app
launching script that I put in a machines Startup folder:

    
    
      REM Launch Outlook
      start "<path-to-outlook>\OUTLOOK.EXE"
      REM Wait a couple of seconds
      ping -n 2 localhost >nul: 
      REM Launch Firefox
      start "<path-to-firefox>\FIREFOX.EXE"

~~~
lokarda
Thanks for your reply: i didn't had this problem with the script, maybe
because i got a lot of RAM ? Obviously if you got 2GB and start 6 apps with
the script your PC will crash. i'll improve my script with your help thanks.

